# Cyclogest = sore boobs?



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello ladies

I'm new to the site, am on my first cycle of ICSI, and have just started my 2ww.

In the run up to my EC I had the sorest boobs ever, but this almost immediately abated after the operation. I've now been taking Cyclogest for 3 days and they're getting sore again. 

I'm wondering if it's a side effect of the Cyclogest - the blurb in the pack doesn't mention it, but the only alternative I can think of is PMT. I only had the ET yesterday, so not sure whether PMT's possible this early....?

Does anyone out there have any experience or knowledge about this? I feel silly being so naive and worrying so much. 

Thank you!


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

I had my ET yesterday too for my second round of ICSI.  I also have rather big and painful boobs that feel like they're made of rock.  I guess it must be the cyclogest as I stopped taking the stimming drugs over a week ago as I was over-reacting to them.  I keep bashing mine by accident - I'm normally fairly modest in the bust department and not used to having protuberances out front! 

I have to say I fee generally dreadful  sore boobs, sore abdomen, sore neck, sore lower back and I'm really tired. I don't remember feeling like this last time.  On the bright side, it is getting me out of doing the decorating!

I hope you feel more comfortable soon.
Daisy


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,
I had my ET yesterday (3rd March) and i was just sitting here worring because i too have very sore boobs and everytime i get the slightest pain or twinge in my tummy i think oh no, i am going to have my period. I started cylogest on the 28th Feb and kept reading the leaflet inside to see if it says you will get sore boobs, but couldn't find anything. So  i am hoping it must be something to do the Cyclogest.

When any of you went for your Egg Transfer did they have trouble implanting the Eggs?  It took just under an hour for them to get the catheter in and it was a bit painful. The eggs are graded 2 and 3 which i hope are ok. I just don't know how i am going to get through the next two weeks without going crazy. Good Luck to both of you, i hope you get your BFP's. I have to do my test on the 18th, which is funny as that is Mother's Day. I just hope that might be a sign!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Sore boobs is due the cyclogest or gestone injection. Basically it is due to the progesterone. At everycycle, most women will have sensitive breasts after ovulation , then if she is not pregnant it will go down just before AF. 
Some women get it really severe!
When the drugs make us stimm and block ovulation , we don't get progesterone to be made by the body yet, and it is only after ovulation that it reaches its peak and a strong peak as it was controlled until then , and the cyclogest makes it even stronger. 
some women will stop hurting just before AF , others will stop hurting even if BFP while others will get the sore boobs for 9 months . We are all different. But at the begining of the 2ww, it is definetely normal to have sore bobs and the cyclogest will make it worse ( some very lucky women, definetely not many don't get them!)
Future Mummy


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I am on day 10 of my 2ww and its driving me nuts!

I have had sore boobs since my treatment began, they are not as sore now though.

I had a horrendous et.  The dr says I have a slight kink in my womb which was blocking the entrance for the catheter.  It also took about 45 minutes for my transfer and I was really upset as it was quite painful.  Dr says its the worst transfer he has ever done!!

Due to test on Friday am having slight af pains but hoping this is nothing to worry about.

Best of luck
Kerry
xxx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Kerry,
You ET sounds just like mine. It was painful at times and i had to go and empty my bladder so they could do it while it was just half full because the Dr said they couldn't get the catheter in right.  They was going to inject the wall of my womb to numb it, but thank God they didn't need to as it went in just as they was getting the injection ready. I did have a bit of spotting after but that has gone now, and my Boobs are not as painful as they have been. I just hope i can get through these two weeks without going insane,  My ET was on Saturday and i test on the 18th,

Good Luck
jo
x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I also had a bit of spotting on the night after my et and was convinced it was all over already!  I test on Friday.  Have still got sore (.) (.) but not as bad.  Am having slight af pains and dont feel very positive today.  Feel as though af is round the corner.

I am concerned that I have had no implantation bleeding.

I just want Friday to come so I will know one way or the other.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

hello

I'm on day 11/12 post transfer with my 4th FET ( no success with previous 3) and am sure that by now I usually have sore boobs but there's no sign of that at all so far. The only difference this time is that I'm also taking aspirin and heparin.

Is this :-

1.  because it has not worked but I am not sore because I've been taking evening primrose oil

2.  because it has not worked and there is no soreness cause I'm just not pre menstrual yet

3    because it has worked and the evening primrose oil is masking the soreness

4    because it has worked and so I am not pre menstrual but also not preggers enough to have sore boobs yet

5  because I have just gone totally bonkers?

Any suggestions welcome....

P
x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

and kjones-don't worry about not having implanation bleeding. most people don't.


----------

